# Strange things you have witnessed in the gym?



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

Saw one bloke last summer bench pressing with 1 plate on the left and 2 on the right.

I love when people work out not in gym clothes, suits or jeans etc.

one guy in a famous gym n brum, singing a song that wasn't playing in the gym nor did he have headphones on, literally belting out some metal lyrics lol.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

inb4 curling in the squat rack


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Seeing a guy doing 3 sets of bench press with no weights attached and then leave.

I also heard someone say today 'fancy a Maccies after this?'


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Groups of lads congregating around the squat rack, looking at it like some alien artefact, while texting their mates, taking 10min plus between sets.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

A guy no more than 11stone hammer curling 70kg dumbbells...kind of.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Dan100% said:


> Saw one bloke last summer bench pressing with 1 plate on the left and 2 on the right.


Done that before  not on purpose, I still blame my spotter.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

A guy in my gym is in fairly good shape even though he has the seagull look going on, but he always without fail trains in jeans and a vest. Odd, but each to their own


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I saw myself in the mirror... :scared:

There was 3 guys eating pizza and kebab in the gym in front of the cardio section of the gym, as that's where the tables and chairs are. The whole gym smelled of garlic and pizza... Poor fatties! ... I mean... *People who have beaten anorexia! * :lol:


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Gym owner trying to kill a rat by launching a 5kg plate at it. Failed BTW

:rolleye:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

guy bloated so badly on super drol im sure he has the density of a glass of water. "i look good", quote by said S-drol guy


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

saw a girl, in great shape, doing one of the leg press machines wearing big sunglasses...ive seen her wear them several times now...that and people think im weird in my gym back home cause I don't wear socks or shoes


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

My facial expression on dmaa and mtren


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

A drug deal of a large brick of non descript white powder between some scrotes and pikeys.

A guy smoking while doing leg raises (before it was bad for you)

Muscle dysmorphia (big and small)

Posing in mirror when they have no physique at all. Flexing nothing.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to train at the 24 hour gym in Wood Green which at certain points of the evening was just one big drug deal / planning assaults / talking about who had smashed Chantelle that week.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

We've got a funny guy who says he is doing 'light strongman,- he does sets of bench press with 5kg each side in weird way. He's actually strong but slightly bonkers and does these random workouts.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

We have a singer at our gym....he justs sings pretty loud with his head phones in.

I also saw a young lad doing squats with no weight on whilst holding the bar some where on his neck, probably 6 inch above his shoulders, just balancing it there.


----------



## Ryan-1991 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guy in the gym was about to do dumbbell flat bench. Dumbbells resting one knees, lays back and flicks the weights up so fast it caused him to backwards roll of the bench with the weights. Caused a loud bang to say the least


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Funniest thing I've seen is a guy doing dumbbell lunges to work his legs by literally, lunging round the gym like a circuit, without a care in the world.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

vinoboxer said:


> Funniest thing I've seen is a guy doing dumbbell lunges to work his legs by literally, lunging round the gym like a circuit, without a care in the world.


Nearly everyone in my gym does this I think it's quite normal to travel 20 metres up the gym then turn round and come back down etc


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

vinoboxer said:


> Funniest thing I've seen is a guy doing dumbbell lunges to work his legs by literally, lunging round the gym like a circuit, without a care in the world.


Some reason I find this hilarious, imagining some guy stomping around the gym with dual dumbbells :lol: .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Some reason I find this hilarious, imagining some guy stomping around the gym with dual dumbbells :lol: .


This also tickled my pickle greatly


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nearly everyone in my gym does this I think it's quite normal to travel 20 metres up the gym then turn round and come back down etc


Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Crossfit .


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Crunches on a squat rack, never seen anything as stupid as that lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

vinoboxer said:


> Each to their own I guess.


LOL I must point out I don't do it. I squat 40kg's like a boss


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

There's also this guy who goes to one of the local gyms in my area and does the funniest lat -pull down workout. Basically, as he's pulling, his butt comes right up of the seat and as it lowers, so does he. Now, imagine him doing this fast.

Pretty amusing. I'm sure it got over 3,000 likes on one of those Facebook pages when some wee neds filmed him!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

guy doing his shoulder workout In sandals lol. In his defence he wasn't wearing socks so its not as bad xD


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

some guy doing bench pressing then triceps rope pushdown at like 3-4 the normal speed  was just too funny to watch

also seeing some fat guy doing something close to this lmao:


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> My facial expression on dmaa and mtren


Ahh, you too? LOL


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> some guy doing bench pressing then triceps rope pushdown at like 3-4 the normal speed  was just too funny to watch
> 
> also seeing some fat guy doing something close to this lmao:


Dafuq is that? - thought it was bad enough him using straps for bench press.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Last summer some guy was bench pressing 50 kg, and a girl asked him if she can work on bench with him,then she added 20 more kg and benched it for 6 reps. Look on his face was priceless. :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Dafuq is that? - thought it was bad enough him using straps for bench press.


belly press :thumb:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Felipe92 said:


> Last summer some guy was bench pressing 50 kg, and a girl asked him if she can work on bench with him,then she added 20 more kg and benched it for 6 reps. Look on his face was priceless. :laugh:


oooo thats pretty common lol.. some guy at my gym, raughly the same age as me was struggling with 10kg on each side and one of the personal trainers was spotting him for 4 reps, then some girls comes around and does 12 reps on the same weight.. his jaw dropped to the floor, was pretty fun to watch :lol:


----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

The beer gut bench press vid is one of the funniest things I've seen, I had tears of laughter lol.


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

3 gym virgins following each other around not knowing what to do and then deciding to go all bruce lee on the punch bags, one tried to round house it and as the bag was heavier than him it floored him resulting in half the gym crying with laughter.... Needless to say they haven't came back for a rematch


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that belly press was a **** take tbh.

Credit if it wasn't. Looks pretty heavy lol


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

Also seen a guy hook on about 40kg onto a belt as he was such a pullup master and after about 15 minutes of groping his manboobs and shrugging his sholders in the mirror he unloaded the belt and went home with a total of 0 pullups....some strange boys about


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

This isn't really strange, but couldn't find a general "annoying sh*t in the gym" thread.

A guy in mine who I fuuucking hate burps as loud as he can about 10 times at different periods through his session. I don't give a sh*t if it is a bodybuilding gym or not, or who you are, it's rude, disgusting, inconsiderate and pointless.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> A guy in my gym is in fairly good shape even though he has the seagull look going on, but he always without fail trains in jeans and a vest. Odd, but each to their own


I know him!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bobby1413 said:


> This isn't really strange, but couldn't find a general "annoying sh*t in the gym" thread.
> 
> A guy in mine who I fuuucking hate burps as loud as he can about 10 times at different periods through his session. I don't give a sh*t if it is a bodybuilding gym or not, or who you are, it's rude, disgusting, inconsiderate and pointless.


This may be unrelated - the guy you're talking about may just be a complete horses arse - but one of my relatives has a stomach condition such that he spontaneously burps, reasonably loud, every so often. He has medication to help with it (the burps are more of an unpleasant side effect). It can cause the odd raised eyebrow if we're, say, having a meal somewhere - as it's become a regular thing, he wouldn't think to apologise or say "excuse me" any more as he's become a bit desensitised to it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> saw a girl, in great shape, doing one of the leg press machines wearing big sunglasses...ive seen her wear them several times now...that and people think im weird in my gym back home cause I don't wear socks or shoes


that is weirder than wearing sunglasses imo


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

A girl in full make up, perfect hair and a pink velvet tracksuit, on the back extension machine.... but with her body behind the pad, and her arms holding on to the pad, pulling it back.

Really weird.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Today, a guy using the Hammer Strength low row machine, 150kg loaded up and pretty much shrugging... his buddy doing his best to try and push the weight from the other side as some sort of assist.

I have long given up trying to give pointers to these inept fools. I might start filming them and creating a how not to youtube channel though.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had a young girl following two crotes around the gym, eating a bag of crisps.

I've got one dude in my current gym, doing light (about 5kg) Clean and presses, for about 5 reps then being so knackered he lies on the floor star shaped for a few minutes, moody little ****er as well.

Anyone in the gym feeling the need to slam the barbell into the floor doing deadlifts


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> Anyone in the gym feeling the need to slam the barbell into the floor doing deadlifts


I hate it when people do this. Its not big or clever and just damages the equipment.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Really big guy about 22 stone and i mean fat not built, trying to flat db press 30 kilo db's for one rep when he should be trying to drop about 7 stone.

News years resolution crowd walking around all the machines doing 3 mins on a bike then 3 mins on a treadmill then doing triceps on cables for 4 reps.

Then there is a bloke who puts on his belt and loads a 20kg plate onto it and tries to squat with it dangling between his legs (Fkn Hilarious) he's about 5 foot 5 so imagine how that must look, <---- my favorite by far.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

A young lad and his mate training just before christmas one of them had wooly gloves on


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> some guy doing bench pressing then triceps rope pushdown at like 3-4 the normal speed  was just too funny to watch
> 
> also seeing some fat guy doing something close to this lmao:


WTF?!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> I know him!


in Cheltenham?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> I know him!


Plus I would of noticed a chicken loving type house object in my gym and I haven't so you'd be lying


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> saw a girl, in great shape, doing one of the leg press machines wearing big sunglasses...ive seen her wear them several times now...that and people think im weird in my gym back home cause I don't wear socks or shoes


bet shes boz eyed


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

no-way said:


> Today, a guy using the Hammer Strength low row machine, 150kg loaded up and pretty much shrugging... his buddy doing his best to try and push the weight from the other side as some sort of assist.
> 
> I have long given up trying to give pointers to these inept fools. I might start filming them and creating a how not to youtube channel though.


if its the same hammer strength we have i have developed a habit of super setting DB shrugs on this for a burn out on the rear side of them. but i guess you mean he was trying to actually do the intended movement?

dont advise, encourage, the struggling of one tit like that is the benefit on many from laughter, and they say laughter is a good healer, dont take ppls healing away!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> Funniest thing I've seen is a guy doing dumbbell lunges to work his legs by literally, lunging round the gym like a circuit, without a care in the world.


To be honest at my gym loads of people do this, including myself haha.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> bet shes boz eyed


I might knock the glasses of her next time, see what im dealing with


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The same guy comes in everyday (fair play for that) and does the partialist of partial movements over and over again on every machine. He has looked the same for 2 years. Fat and small. You would have thought that he would have worked out he's doing something wrong by now!!!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Some guy at my gym stands on top of a bench and does shadow boxing and kicking, jumps down and spins weights (little dumbbells) around his head and then repeats for an hour


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> I might knock the glasses of he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Some guy at my gym stands on top of a bench and does shadow boxing and kicking, jumps down and spins weights (little dumbbells) around his head and then repeats for an hour


Paaaahahhahahaha


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Saw a women today doing dumbbell squats with the smallest ROM I've ever seen, ruining her knees, but the weirdest part was between sets she was sticking her ass out all about the place bent over


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Seen guys in my gym coming for 5+ years that look exactly the same still, all machine warriors.

People doing the 'superman' on the lateral pull down machine, meaning when the bar goes up so do they like there going to take off and fly.

Skinny lads who have put 6lb on in the last month saying their going to go on a cut.

Old fogies in the gym who tell you the olympic bar is a 'health and safety' hazard.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DazUKM said:


> Paaaahahhahahaha


theres one of those at every gym. The one at mine is about 5.1


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

A personal trainer today had an empty barbell on the floor right next to the squat rack while instructing some guy to do something or other. I told him to watch out as I was about to do my last squat set, he looked kind of upset and angry!


----------



## jwf91 (Jan 14, 2014)

using a rowing machine (cardio one) to perform tricep extensions


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

And why is it, when PTs are coaching these people, they have to do the most obscure exercises you've ever seen, taking up loads of space, as well as typically more than average amounts of equipment. It's as if in their striving to add some value, they become oblivious to the rest of the paying members.

And if they're not monopolising floor space and equipment, they're lifting and shifting, and buggering off with dumbbells and the odd bench to one of the studios.

Thing is, it's totally self-serving - it's not as if it's truly for the benefit of the person they're training, it's just creating some special value-add they feel will be compelling for future business.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Tall old sweaty hairy man with bandana who looked like a washed up WWF wrestler used to use the calf raise machine for an entirely different exercise. He would do "hip thrusts" and moan at the same time with every rep. It was in a health club type gym, quite funny actually.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> in Cheltenham?


Yea I swear I know the guy he trains in the morning or afternoon.. Is he bold but built quite well? Old guy frame with no legs??


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Old guy in the gym leg presses with something like a 3mm ROM then gets off the machine and drops his trousers right there to admire his own legs!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

skinny lads with 40kg on a belt doing tricep dips doing not even half way to 90 degrees makes me chuckle


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> And why is it, when PTs are coaching these people, they have to do the most obscure exercises you've ever seen, taking up loads of space, as well as typically more than average amounts of equipment. It's as if in their striving to add some value, they become oblivious to the rest of the paying members.
> 
> And if they're not monopolising floor space and equipment, they're lifting and shifting, and buggering off with dumbbells and the odd bench to one of the studios.
> 
> Thing is, it's totally self-serving - it's not as if it's truly for the benefit of the person they're training, it's just creating some special value-add they feel will be compelling for future business.


don't forget the modern day PT motto, if it doesn't look like some form of self harm it isn't training!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

At my old gym, I saw a PT training someone doing some weird leg presses on a smith machine, dangerous if nothing else, no stoppers, just the clients feet on the bar lying flat on their back on a bench, and it was a half decent weight as well, would've done serious damage if their feet had slipped, combining it with some form of crunch to work the abs.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Matt2 said:


> I hate it when people do this. Its not big or clever and just damages the equipment.


Im no Ronnie Coleman so I don't have any experience of lifting massive weights that are clearly hard to lift and unstable to control.

But I cant stop myself thinking whenever I see guys doing this that they're clearly not comfortable controlling the weight they're lifting and wouldn't be better off dropping down by 10kgs until they don't have to drop the weight out of the sky on the negative part of the rep.

Says the guy who was dead'ing 80kgs last night!! come at me! (controlled all the way up and down though I may add  )


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing unusual at my current gym but I did see someone with a KFC cup on a treadmill at Pure


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> And why is it, when PTs are coaching these people, they have to do the most obscure exercises you've ever seen, taking up loads of space, as well as typically more than average amounts of equipment. It's as if in their striving to add some value, they become oblivious to the rest of the paying members.
> 
> And if they're not monopolising floor space and equipment, they're lifting and shifting, and buggering off with dumbbells and the odd bench to one of the studios.
> 
> Thing is, it's totally self-serving - it's not as if it's truly for the benefit of the person they're training, it's just creating some special value-add they feel will be compelling for future business.


Yeah this ****es me off, all the fancy **** PTs get clients to do, ffs just lift!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> At my old gym, I saw a PT training someone doing some weird leg presses on a smith machine, dangerous if nothing else, no stoppers, just the clients feet on the bar lying flat on their back on a bench, and it was a half decent weight as well, would've done serious damage if their feet had slipped, combining it with some form of crunch to work the abs.


regular thing at my gym for women, mostly the person trainers.. sometimes they have someone behind just incase their feet slip, sometimes they dont. my heart is racing just looking at that knowing what can happen.. ngl though, apart from that it's a pretty sweet view :whistling: :lol:

was out to a party on friday and slept over, left to go home at like 3 in the afternoon next day but was starving so got 2 large fries and 2 cheese burgers from macdoanlds and since it was packed and i had my gym card (always on me lol) decided to go and have it in the gym canteen.. the look on ppls faces when they seeing me spread it all on one of the tables and munch it lol..


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

lol i dont think ive posted about that guy who i see like 3-4 times a week.. everytime he comes in, he jumps straight on the treadmill, does like 5 hours of cardio and then does some weight training with 6-8kg dumbbells  funny thing is that hes still got a belly lol, one of them skinny fat ppl


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My missus squating and dealifting more than a lot of the guys!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> My missus squating and dealifting more than a lot of the guys!


My missus is 5foot and 50KG and she was due to do squats yesterday. as it's busy with the january new intake. Some fella was in the rack doing his set of 45KG and she asked to work in. He was slight disappointed to see this tiny girl doing 5 x 5 ATG with the same weight as him.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My missus is 5foot and 50KG and she was due to do squats yesterday. as it's busy with the january new intake. Some fella was in the rack doing his set of 45KG and she asked to work in. He was slight disappointed to see this tiny girl doing 5 x 5 ATG with the same weight as him.


:laugh:

We get some looks whilst my missus is squatting 120x6 

And she also dealifts 130 for reps


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> :laugh:
> 
> We get some looks whilst my missus is squatting 120x6
> 
> And she also dealifts 130 for reps


needs to work on her deadlift, terrible ratios.

just kidding. That is awesome


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea I swear I know the guy he trains in the morning or afternoon.. Is he bold but built quite well? Old guy frame with no legs??


Nah he's early twenties, why haven't I seen you in there then. I mean it's not like I'd miss you


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> :laugh:
> 
> We get some looks whilst my missus is squatting 120x6
> 
> And she also dealifts 130 for reps


Is she Geoff Capes ?

Good skills that is


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

theshrew said:


> Is she Geoff Capes ?
> 
> Good skills that is


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah he's early twenties, why haven't I seen you in there then. I mean it's not like I'd miss you


HA!!!

Don't regularly train there mate only once in a blue moon. Im not a fan of the Hench, bras that workout there in the eve taking up the two broken 54's

Tho I've been there on a Sat and trained well and had a very pleasant time... Love the plate loaders there great.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

remember once seeing a young chinese girl on a rower and on the mobile, so rowing with 1 hand! to funny!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> HA!!!
> 
> Don't regularly train there mate only once in a blue moon. Im not a fan of the Hench, bras that workout there in the eve taking up the two broken 54's
> 
> Tho I've been there on a Sat and trained well and had a very pleasant time... Love the plate loaders there great.


You seen the big samoan looking dude, he's a fooking monster lol


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You seen the big samoan looking dude, he's a fooking monster lol


That bloke is a monster, I want what ever he has taken :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to train at a gym in Blackburn and quite often this guy would be training but have his dog with him, it's lead tied to the machine / bench and it would just lie quietly on the floor til he had finished.

But if anyone went near it, it would go mad, stand up and start barking and growling with teeth out. Was a big dog too, like Alsatian cross something.

Gym owners didn't seem to mind though, strange.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

There is a lad in my gym that when he does dips His feet touch the floor and he pushes himself back up screaming like a banshee then goes on the bench and presses 20kg screaming does a few poses and then leaves we call him pink socks because he takes his trainers of the full workout wearing pink socks every time


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

A guy at a gym I used to train at would do lat pulldowns (behind the neck) and take the bar all the way down to his hips in some fooked up, double jointed, weird way. Never quite got used to seeing that. Haha.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

just seen a newcomer not more than 11 stone curling 30kg barbell :lol: dat curl doe.. was really funny


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jayster said:


> That bloke is a monster, I want what ever he has taken :lol:


Everything I'd imagine


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Some of these make me feel really normal.

Or maybe the others at the gym are laughing at me and I'm the weirdo!


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

How about choo choo train shrugs, gym will look familiar @SwAn1 :lol:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jayster said:


> How about choo choo train shrugs, gym will look familiar @SwAn1 :lol:


lmfao.. this is just too funny :lol:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> lmfao.. this is just too funny :lol:


Tell me about it mate, you try working out with that going on in front of you haha


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw two blokes leg pressing on a calfs machine???? Very inventive I must say.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Last year a guy spotted his sister on a bench press with about 60 kg (they are about 30 yrs old,she is not interested in weightlifting, but he is and he`s a bit insane). She did about a half rep and said she couldn`t do any more. He yelled at her : You stupid cow, how you can said that you can`t do that? I told you how to do it, then he started swearing God, mother,Jesus, etc. She started to cry and ran out of gym. There were about 20 people in the gym looking at him, and he just continued with his training like nothing happened.

I saw them this morning and remembered this.


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Seen a leg break, on leg press machine


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

See alot of skinny guys wearing body building tshirts pretending to themselves they are sponsored, really??


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Fat bloke on a rowing machine one armed rowing, he'd go like a banshee for a couple of minutes huffing and puffing, then change arms.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

luke.lean said:


> See alot of skinny guys wearing body building tshirts pretending to themselves they are sponsored, really??


They also love to show their abs because YOLO, he has 50 kg and is ripped and aesthetic as fuark. :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You seen the big samoan looking dude, he's a fooking monster lol


Yea used to train with him at LA great bloke, works in CP across the globe. Think he's SA Makes me laugh how he trains. He used to deadlift with 5 plates a side sometimes more and used to jus place it gently on the floor and slowly bring it up. No strain no sweat. Tough mo fo


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jayster said:
 

> How about choo choo train shrugs, gym will look familiar @SwAn1 :lol:


Haha full on calf raises every rep as well to really isolate the traps :whistling:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Two jersey , Geordie shore fuk wits wannabes with daft identical sleeve tatts, skinny and tanned wearing tight yellow and red shirts. They were checking their hair and teeth :/ they must have looked in the mirror every few mins. I walked in between doing my hair and asked if they had any spare hair wax 

( moved from a hardcore gym to a total fitness so I'm still in shock when things like this happen)


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen people pull their tracky bottoms up turning them into shorts. That is bloody weird


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've seen people pull their tracky bottoms up turning them into shorts. That is bloody weird


I've done that once! Wore joggies instead of shorts and I was squating! Felt like my legs didnt have enough freedom so had to roll them up!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

saw a guy in a basketball top that just about went over his stomach and wearing tight jeans the other night... i was struggling to not laugh at him.. what a tool


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Guy apparently daydreaming walking across stationary treadmills, until he walks across mine that is...


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> I've done that once! Wore joggies instead of shorts and I was squating! Felt like my legs didnt have enough freedom so had to roll them up!


Haha I bet you looked a right Wally. It's all about the short shorts when doing legs :lol:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Went to the gym for the first time ever on a Friday night. Seemed to just be a collection of clueless individuals, the kind which hoard about 5 sets of dumbbells at a time.

Anyway my favourite thing I witnessed was a really skinny guy go up to the cable machine.

Whacked on a load of weight, and looked like he was about to do bicep curls.

Only he attempted to do them with a mixed grip. Mixed grip bicep curls!?

I've never seen something so ridiculous and make so much noise as the stack was hitting the other plates, sounded like someone was deadlifting 300kg. He was wobbling about all over the place and the bar was spinning around in his hands. Absolutely ridiculous. He didn't even realise he was doing something wrong.

I would have said something, but it appeared everyone in there was a complete tosser so couldn't be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Guy came up to me the other night while I'm on a treadmill with my headphones on. Was speaking to me and gesturing for me to take them off. This p1ssed me off a bit as I had no idea who he was and he had stopped my pace. He then asked me if I would get off the treadmill because he was training for the marathon and needed it, then held his hand up for me to high five him.

My reply: "Pretend your at the start line and have to hang around for 20 minutes". Left him hanging, headphones back in and resumed. I reckon I stayed really calm given the circumstances...


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Guy came up to me the other night while I'm on a treadmill with my headphones on. Was speaking to me and gesturing for me to take them off. This p1ssed me off a bit as I had no idea who he was and he had stopped my pace. He then asked me if I would get off the treadmill because he was training for the marathon and needed it, then held his hand up for me to high five him.
> 
> My reply: "Pretend your at the start line and have to hang around for 20 minutes". Left him hanging, headphones back in and resumed. I reckon I stayed really calm given the circumstances...


It's the people who ask you how long your gonna be, then sit there watching for you to be done. It's like surely theres another exercise in your routine to be doing or another exercise to hit that muscle? Sometimes I will chop and change to a different exercise if i see someone taking ages especially if it's my last exercise.

In our gym it's hilarious watching all the men run towards the smith machine everytime someone gets off it. Then you watch a bloke do 4 different exercises one after another on it all with poor form and too much weight  :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

a duck walking in with a few of its mate, having a look around then doing one


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lukehh said:


> It's the people who ask you how long your gonna be, then sit there watching for you to be done. It's like surely theres another exercise in your routine to be doing or another exercise to hit that muscle? Sometimes I will chop and change to a different exercise if i see someone taking ages especially if it's my last exercise.


Yup - I find that too - sometimes if you're limited on time, you just have to do something else - sometimes that's no bad thing.

There are some utter dicks, though, that will monopolise a piece of equipment for ****ing ages. And it's normally completely retarded - there's simply no need to be spending ages on the same thing.



Lukehh said:


> In our gym it's hilarious watching all the men run towards the smith machine everytime someone gets off it. Then you watch a bloke do 4 different exercises one after another on it all with poor form and too much weight :lol:


At the gym I go to it's usually the cable crossover machine (and there's two, but the other, is one of those more modern, narrower affairs) - if you're on it, there's normally a few people eyeing you up, but it's not 'cos they dig you and are checking you out in your shorts - it's normally the bicep crowd who just wanna do that retarded bicep exercise on cable machines where it looks like you're doing sets of front double biceps in front of the mirror.


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> a duck walking in with a few of its mate, having a look around then doing one


Saw a fox pretty much do this once. Gym is on a quite industrial estate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Was doing a comp at muscle-inc , during farmers hold some guy was trying his hardest but wasn't fired up enough so he screamed out "shout at me" to which about 100 people went deadly silent @Smitch was there .

Guys nickname was flash gordon lol


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gardening gloves... I don't get it but so many people in Leeds seem to wear gardening gloves in the gym! Some even cut the fingers out?!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=712361775465467


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> At the gym I go to it's usually the cable crossover machine (and there's two, but the other, is one of those more modern, narrower affairs) - if you're on it, there's normally a few people eyeing you up, but it's not 'cos they dig you and are checking you out in your shorts - it's normally the bicep crowd who just wanna do that retarded bicep exercise on cable machines where it looks like you're doing sets of front double biceps in front of the mirror.


If i looked like 95% of the people at my gym for how long they've been going i would of 100% quit. Most have all been working out for 2+ years some I've seen for 6+ years and they all look like ****. Trainers at mine know about as much as my mum does, I get so many random people asking me to help them do workouts or for advice its ridiculous!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

If I owned a gym I seriously wouldn't allow any one to train in jeans or trousers, sports clothing only! Gets right on my tits it does


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

APB said:


> Saw a fox pretty much do this once. Gym is on a quite industrial estate.


 

they just strolled in cool as you like


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont know what i seen, but i saw the lad i alreayd mention, screaming indian bloke who looks like a water balloon training legs, 130kg squat bar, i swear one of my reps must have totalled the distance he moved in 2 sets


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha I bet you looked a right Wally. It's all about the short shorts when doing legs :lol:


i do it aswell, you do look like a tit, but the fresh air to the calves and back of the knees after a few sets in like heaven when you forgot to wear ro bring short to change to...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ewen said:


> Was doing a comp at muscle-inc , during farmers hold some guy was trying his hardest but wasn't fired up enough so he screamed out "shout at me" to which about 100 people went deadly silent @Smitch was there .
> 
> Guys nickname was flash gordon lol


Ha ha, proper tumbleweed moment.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

APB said:


> Saw a fox pretty much do this once. Gym is on a quite industrial estate.


What did he say?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

This particular beast jumps in on your equipment without a word as soon as you stop for a rest between sets. Alters your weight and then just walks off. Oh, and he usually does one of those "whooops" to himself when finished. Don't know if he speaks english, but he pretty much ignores me totally, so I just encourage the beast.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

dt36 said:


> This particular beast jumps in on your equipment without a word as soon as you stop for a rest between sets. Alters your weight and then just walks off. Oh, and he usually does one of those "whooops" to himself when finished. Don't know if he speaks english, but he pretty much ignores me totally, so I just encourage the beast.


Loving them lower back curls must be better then hyperextensions. Good partial ROM and the big groan at the end just finished it perfectly for me.

Could of topped your video today with an asian guy doing tricep pushdowns which was more like full body pushdowns. Oh and supersetting it with a leg machine AS YOU DO...


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Lukehh said:


> Could of topped your video today with an asian guy doing tricep pushdowns which was more like full body pushdowns. Oh and supersetting it with a leg machine AS YOU DO...


The guy is a total beast, fair play. Need to get one of him flexing the Pythons.

I'm sure you'll have another chance :thumb: . Think this could turn into a "Film and Nominate" thread. :whistling:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

A guy at my gym trains in this HUGE white puffer jacket done right up to the top even in the summer. Haven't seen him for a while maybe he has died from overheating, looking uncomfortable is an understatement. Oh and the gym seems to be the new gossip club for most people, so many people sit on a machine on their hands free talking to somebody while they are doing a set, wtf. I'm just thinking hmmm yeh you're really going intense there, that's why i've brought my ipod for mofo's like you!!


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I work in a gym so I see all sorts...

seated leg press facing the wrong way round so there face is in the seat

A guy fall of the treadmill, and try to get back on it twice, falling off it each time, before giving up

someone doing a standing row movement on the chest press

and my favourite, people putting clips to stop the weight falling off the smyth machine


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Personal trainer in my gym doing deadlift with 160kg.

http://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=639672052736613&set=vb.354082347962253&type=2&theater


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dt36 said:


> This particular beast jumps in on your equipment without a word as soon as you stop for a rest between sets. Alters your weight and then just walks off. Oh, and he usually does one of those "whooops" to himself when finished. Don't know if he speaks english, but he pretty much ignores me totally, so I just encourage the beast.


That was creepy as fcuk

Were u naked filming


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw a guy today doing front delt raises and going all the way over and back again. As in raise... To the shoulder. Over the head and round the back then all the way back over. My rotator cuffs ached just watching.


----------



## V E G E T A (Feb 4, 2014)

seeing a granny fall asleep on the preacher curl bench and a girl shart herself on the leg press machine are my highlights lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

A guy always dressing with a tiny vest and shortest shorts man ever made, unfortunately he weights 8 stones and he look all of us good looking on a vest with hate mix envy

a woman reading a newspaper while doing exercise bike.

a skinny asian guy who does a set of super lights weights then he stay 10 minutes playing candy crush on his iPad

and a woman full of make up with also red lipstick swimming in slow motion with the face up and getting angry at all those bad people who actually swims and they splash water on her make up


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Girl on the stepper who is going so slow as shes so fixated facebooking on her iphone she must burn 50 calories in an hour.

A guy in his 30s/40s doing weights in white with black spots VERY TIGHT leggings. Never ever should this happen on earth.

8 stone lads talking about eating a bit less to get ripped when they look like there about to die anyways.

Guys doing cardio to build legs.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

PRD said:


> I work in a gym so I see all sorts...
> 
> seated leg press facing the wrong way round so there face is in the seat
> 
> ...


Haha I did that on my very first day in a gym, to be fair I'd never even seen a smith machine before so didn't know how it was going to move, my more experienced training partner soon shot me down in flames and took the **** though.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

PRD said:


> up
> 
> someone doing a standing row movement on the chest press


to be fair I've done this, but only because I've supersetted it with a bench press and can't be bothered to use two machines at once


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> That was creepy as fcuk
> 
> Were u naked filming


Ha ha, no. I was afraid he would catch me. Changed gyms now, so don't have to put up with him jumping in and changing your plates anymore.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

leedsgains said:


> Gym owner trying to kill a rat by launching a 5kg plate at it. Failed BTW
> 
> :rolleye:


Dorian did this too,during filming 'blood and guts' at Temple,you can actualy see it in one of the scenes..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Was in gym with a mate p!ssing ourselves at some dude singing on bike with earphones in it was SO quiet aswell probably didn't notice how loud he was singing :lol:


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Seen a guy years ago struggling like fook to sqeeze the spring collars that go onto the bar


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> Anyone in the gym feeling the need to slam the barbell into the floor doing deadlifts


Well tbh I do this but not slam it down can't exactly place a heavy loaded bar back on the floor without making a noise


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

A guy hopping sideways over foam hurdles with a resistance band tying his legs together. Looked a right clown, none of us could work out what he was trying to accomplish


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

had a fail at the gym myself just recently.. done some cardio, tired as sh*t and press the stop button on the treadmill and try to get off whilst the thing is still going on slowly..nearly fell over and 2 birds walking past


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw a crazy woman swinging DB's over her head... all I could do was cringe ..


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well tbh I do this but not slam it down can't exactly place a heavy loaded bar back on the floor without making a noise


theres a difference between lowering a heavy bar under control and it hitting the ground heavily vs ego slamming the bar down cos you managed 100kg... 

taking plates off one side of the bar only to watch said bar go catapulting into the mirror (smash)...

numerous trapped lifters under too much weight on the bench...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A guy doing sit ups with knees under the pads of Lat pull down machine, after every rep, punching himself in the stomach


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Guy today bending almost as far backwards as forward when doing deadlifts!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Somebody cracking one off in the changing rooms, IN THE MIRROR!


Yea sorry about that, I just looked so hot :tt2:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> had a fail at the gym myself just recently.. done some cardio, tired as sh*t and press the stop button on the treadmill and try to get off whilst the thing is still going on slowly..nearly fell over and 2 birds walking past


U got the 3way though right?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Somebody cracking one off in the changing rooms, IN THE MIRROR!


WHAT THE FVCK


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Over hearing an 8 stone dweeb saying he aint far of arnold and his mate agreed ha true story they were serious


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw something ive never seen before in the gym today, a lad fall asleep after doing a set on bench press :lol:


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

APB said:


> Saw a fox pretty much do this once. Gym is on a quite industrial estate.


Pah ...... Foxes and ducks are so last year.....

Had a yellow Boa Constrictor in our gym one morning


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> Somebody cracking one off in the changing rooms, IN THE MIRROR!


How many Reps and was his form correct


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

few year ago in a comerical gym, chinese guy blow drying his ball'fro with hair dryer, not a care in the world , infront of the mirror aswell :no:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Strange things? People not working out? No actually that is normal these days


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

We had a guy sit backwards on the hamstring curl and try to work his quads.Took him ages to work it out ,he walked away red as a beetroot.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Felipe92 said:


> Personal trainer in my gym doing deadlift with 160kg.
> 
> http://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=639672052736613&set=vb.354082347962253&type=2&theater


What's so strange about that? He didn't control the weight down but that's not all that strange, maybe he just wanted to work on the positive


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

36-26 said:


> What's so strange about that? He didn't control the weight down but that's not all that strange, maybe he just wanted to work on the positive


the strange bit might be a PT in a gym lifting something or actually doing a compound move, not some weird fancy snappy thing


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

36-26 said:


> What's so strange about that? He didn't control the weight down but that's not all that strange, maybe he just wanted to work on the positive


First he wrote that this weight is his warm up, although he is shaking all the way. His technique is bad : legs should be placed wider, barbell closer to the legs, his back is bending, and when he came to the top he pulled with his biceps. In comments he explained how to perform dead lift : just pull the weight to the point when your knees are fully extended, technique doesn't matter. He invited us to come to show him if we know better, and he didn't show up today.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

36-26 said:


> What's so strange about that? He didn't control the weight down but that's not all that strange, maybe he just wanted to work on the positive


He looks like a d1ckhead ego lifting for an audience.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a guy with a big quiff say hes still hurting from a week ago an his made said "you on protein? No? Get on it" first time ive actually heard people say they need to get on the tein!

Also i asked my mate whose been training and juicing for years if he could get me some nolva and i got wtfs nolva in return lol


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

gyms are like magnets for weirdos. especially your busy commercial gyms, ull often find these people sitting on machines staring at you, doing weird made up exercises to attract attention, and making a point of standing up on the bench with their little pecker danglin about in the shower room to dry themselves so everyone can see


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> saw a girl, in great shape, doing one of the leg press machines wearing big sunglasses...ive seen her wear them several times now...that and people think im weird in my gym back home cause I don't wear socks or shoes


She wears them to perv over you... be flattered


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Huge fatty black guy, so black his complexion looked purple almost, wandering around asking to squeeze lads muscles. I was in Liverpool at the time, so was a normal thing to see...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

A new guy walked into our gym stuck a load of weight on the bench press done two pushes and had it stuck on his neck.. i was hanging over doing hyper extensions, one of the seasoned old heads at the time was right in front, he looked at him shook his head then carried on finishing his set which seemed to take forever then lifted the bar off his neck.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

mrblonde said:


> Huge fatty black guy, so black his complexion looked purple almost, wandering around asking to squeeze lads muscles. I was in Liverpool at the time, so was a normal thing to see...


Lol seriously ?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I finally witnessed the famed uneven unloading of plates in the rack and the subsequent racket and fall that happened afterwards. I laughed, a lot. Then continued on as the guy was picking up the pieces.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Same sort of thing uneven racked bench press spotters fault so one side smashed down and the other flicked up and nesrly knocked the spotter out lol he totally deserved it he was pervin on himslef in the mirror instead of healpin his pal karma bitch lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

mrblonde said:


> Huge fatty black guy, so black his complexion looked purple almost, wandering around asking to squeeze lads muscles. I was in Liverpool at the time, so was a normal thing to see...





Kennyken said:


> Lol seriously ?


Was it this guy?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Was it this guy?


Twas indeed, none other than Mr Aki himself :surrender:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This old man would come to the gym p1ssed I had a placement at this gym working as a instructor and I caught him on the shoulder press machine lifting far too much weight, so much he was sliding of the seat :confused1: and he stunk of brandy! turns out he is a local p1ss artist who always seems to do this and once he came dressed in a suit (no lie) other staff then asked him to go and get changed in gym clothing, he then literally threw a pair of shorts over his suit trousers. was such a weirdo he even fell asleep on the rowing machine once! he was hard work to deal with and he would not listen to nobody about his form being dangerous.


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Youngstarz said:


> This old man would come to the gym p1ssed I had a placement at this gym working as a instructor and I caught him on the shoulder press machine lifting far too much weight, so much he was sliding of the seat :confused1: and he stunk of brandy! turns out he is a local p1ss artist who always seems to do this and once he came dressed in a suit (no lie) other staff then asked him to go and get changed in gym clothing, he then literally threw a pair of shorts over his suit trousers. was such a weirdo he even fell asleep on the rowing machine once! he was hard work to deal with and he would not listen to nobody about his form being dangerous.


He had beer strangth u dnt need technique lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Kennyken said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=712361775465467


leg pressing the power rack?!?!?!

absolute gym troll :lol: :lol:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Some six stone wet teenager in some top(leopard print) from topman or something like that, sitting down next to the machine, actually had to look twice, while he's mate was doing a set, literally just sitting on the floor, it's a gym not a social club, get up.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

This morning - Halfway through a set of weighted dips I hear the female PT at our gym behind me explaining to a guy on induction how to use the chest press machine. Not that strange?

Knowing the layout of the gym I finish my set feeling confused...

Rightly so - she's sat on the FLYES machine and sat FACING BACKWARDS!

People pay £40 an hour for this!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Today I witnessed a man, not big by any standards but in decent shape, working out with his iPad which isn't unusual - but he was playing online scrabble on it against someone between every set and chatting away to them on the phone. Took him about an hour to do one exercise.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Train at home these days but when I used to train in a local gym the owner knew bugger all. I remember a woman once bringing her young very skinny son in and asking the owner if he could get him beefed up a bit. The owner did no more that put the little runt through a 45 minute tricep blitz! Strangely the poor little sod never came back....

Wasn't all bad though. The gym hottie who never wore a bra one day asked what the best thing was to loose weight. 'Jumping on the spot' replied the owner! The whole place came to a stand still while this gorgeous girl with a great rack and no bra kept jumping up and down on the spot while the gym owner literally screamed encouragement!! We all just stood there open mouthed not believing what we were watching. If I close my eyes, I can still see that wonderful and poetic sight...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I once went to trojan gym in Portsmouth which I think is closed now. The owner smoked those awful smelling really high tar cigarettes in the gym. The ones where you can really hardly breathe in there.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

I was in my gym early morning about 6am around Christmas last year.

The gym exterior is entirely glass windows to give a panoramic view of Newcastle Quayside, and as I looked out all I saw was a white Quashqai roll down the hill outside and smash into a lamp post near a busy main road which leads onto the Tyne Bridge - followed by one bloke in the gym bombing it outside after he realised it was his and his handbrake must've failed.

Lamp post bent over and his car was messed up pretty bad. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

In my old gym. Bloke in jeans, denim shirt, work boots, cap on the elliptical with dumbells. Switching between curls, straight jabs and random-throw-your-fu**ing-arms-around-shoulder-death. To be fair to him he was pretty built and looked like a right nutter.

Also a lad in my current gym deliberately does something like this but alternates each side. Again his pretty built buts its asking for a shoulder injury if you ask me.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kitson said:


> I was in my gym early morning about 6am around Christmas last year.
> 
> The gym exterior is entirely glass windows to give a panoramic view of Newcastle Quayside, and as I looked out all I saw was a white Quashqai roll down the hill outside and smash into a lamp post near a busy main road which leads onto the Tyne Bridge - followed by one bloke in the gym bombing it outside after he realised it was his and his handbrake must've failed.
> 
> Lamp post bent over and his car was messed up pretty bad. Merry Christmas!


 Bet you laughed?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

guy in my gym, I see every day, has taken time under tension to a new level. The guy is skinny as hell always dressed in all black , but does every exercise as if he is going in slow motion, I mean db curls at 15-30 second negatives, puffing and blowing, doesn't matter what exercise he is doing bench press, overhead press, literally every exercise. I find it fascinating as it has done nothing for him in the year or so he has been in there !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A natty benching 3 plates a side ... [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]

For reps

lol


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I saw the strangest thing ever the other morning....

A fat bloke actually making an effort!

I had to sit down myself.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Once a guy had brought a 2.5pounds protein package in the weights woom!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

This w**ker


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

A 65+ year old gentleman putting everyone to shame on a full body workout and absolutely smashing it.

Nothing strange about that part but after his work out he leave the gym, produces a cane and develops a limp!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Jakemaguire said:


> This w**ker
> 
> View attachment 127913


 please tread on his toes!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I saw the strangest thing ever the other morning....
> 
> A fat bloke actually making an effort!
> 
> I had to sit down myself.


 Dont look in the mirror then LOL


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Dont look in the mirror then LOL


 how else am I supposed to watch the lass with next to nowt on doing leg extensions?

I dont think you really thought this through lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> This w**ker
> 
> View attachment 127913


 I love the fact you actually took a photo of him.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

andyboro said:


> please tread on his toes!


 This wasn't my regular gym i was away at Christmas and had to train in one of these fitness centre places


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I love the fact you actually took a photo of him.


 Had to be done mate if i see you being a c**t i will take a photo and instagram it lol


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Bataz said:


> Bet you laughed?


 Not really I felt quite bad for the guy.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

there's a guy in my gym spends most of his time spinning a plate round an round his head.

another guy, holds a dumbbell in one hand and rocks from side to side, he does this in various different parts of the gym just to switch it up a bit. I have no idea what either of these ppl are doing and I don't think thy do either.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

The strangest thing I've witnessed in the gym is gainz.

Most people are still lifting the same weight year after year, and look the same, but I've seen one or two who have actually progressed.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> Im no Ronnie Coleman so I don't have any experience of lifting massive weights that are clearly hard to lift and unstable to control.
> 
> But I cant stop myself thinking whenever I see guys doing this that they're clearly not comfortable controlling the weight they're lifting and wouldn't be better off dropping down by 10kgs until they don't have to drop the weight out of the sky on the negative part of the rep.
> 
> Says the guy who was dead'ing 80kgs last night!! come at me! (controlled all the way up and down though I may add  )


 Most big deadlifters drop the weight


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Kitson said:


> Not really I felt quite bad for the guy.


 I'd have felt bad, but still laughed. Love a trip up to Newcastle for a day session :thumb


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Strangest thing I see lately is people actually training instead of sitting on benches and playing on their phone.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

It is a sad fact that 90% of people attending my place look like they've never exercised in their lives.. those that do actually get odd looks believe it or not!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

My gym was 90% women yesterday

Not really strange but i loved it!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Had to be done mate if i see you being a c**t i will take a photo and instagram it lol


 That photo had me in stitches.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Most big deadlifters drop the weight


 Exactly, you want TUT for your posterior chain do some RDL's or something. You drop deadlifts. End of.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Me doing legs today. That was strange.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Exactly, you want TUT for your posterior chain do some RDL's or something. You drop deadlifts. End of.


 Yep deadlift is all about the pull


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

See quite a few lads who are scaffolders coming into the gym I use. Ripped t-shirts (not the fashionable ripped either and advertising the company they work for), steel capped boots, ripped shorts, dirty.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Almost forgot, there's a guy comes in with Muay Thai shorts, matching vest and bandana. He walks about checking people, he'll walk up to the heavy bag, walk away and then turn around to sucker punch/kick it, like it's just asked him he wants a fight, then he will walk towards the rowing machine section, stand sideways on to the seat and jump over and back again before walking off. Bit odd but funny.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

There's a fat guy in his 50's at my gym who can hardly bench 60kg and does half squats. Spends most of his time walking around correcting people on their form and how they should be lifting. As stated above you should be dropping your deadlifts, he keeps telling me to control the negative, he also told me not to do front squats as they will not build your glutes....... used to piss me off, now I just find him funny and let him crack on.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> There's a fat guy in his 50's at my gym who can hardly bench 60kg and does half squats. Spends most of his time walking around correcting people on their form and how they should be lifting. As stated above you should be dropping your deadlifts, he keeps telling me to control the negative, he also told me not to do front squats as they will not build your glutes....... used to piss me off, now I just find him funny and let him crack on.


 Yeh because Olympic weight lifters have got flat arses....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh because Olympic weight lifters have got flat arses....


 I tried telling him this argument also, even pulled out my phone to show him an EMG study between front and back squats and glute activation. He was having none of it, completely delirious. I simply tell him I know what I am doing and leave it at that now, not worth the hassle and it f**ks up the breaks between my sets.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some tall skinny black kid, walks round gym on his phone with his lifting gloves on his head before training


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> There's a fat guy in his 50's at my gym who can hardly bench 60kg and does half squats. Spends most of his time walking around correcting people on their form and how they should be lifting. As stated above you should be dropping your deadlifts, he keeps telling me to control the negative, he also told me not to do front squats as they will not build your glutes....... used to piss me off, now I just find him funny and let him crack on.


 Yeah, we have guys just the same. They are not in shape at all but they are the loudest, talk for 10 minutes in between each set. Usually, they target beginners or people who just don't have a clue/very little confidence and dictate the importance of form.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Yeah, we have guys just the same. They are not in shape at all but they are the loudest, talk for 10 minutes in between each set. Usually, they target beginners or people who just don't have a clue/very little confidence and dictate the importance of form.


 Pretty much sums it up. Never thought about it but it is always the beginners he approaches. Really is a strange guy.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

We get "so called mma" guys even though there are no mma facilities at the gym. They strut with their can of monster, clothing advertising every single martial art going (plus tap out  ) yet can't run, row or lift for f*ck all. Cretins. Plus they wear boxing wraps.....on the exercise bike?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> We get "so called mma" guys even though there are no mma facilities at the gym. They strut with their can of monster, clothing advertising every single martial art going (plus tap out  ) yet can't run, row or lift for f*ck all. Cretins. Plus they wear boxing wraps.....on the exercise bike?


 Sports direct has a lot to answer for.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FGymWankers_%2Fstatus%2F705475517181468672


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

CG88 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FGymWankers_%2Fstatus%2F705475517181468672


 I call that ups syndrome, same as Down's syndrome, simply in a different direction.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I call that ups syndrome, same as Down's syndrome, simply in a different direction.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Personal trainer hugging and kissing been really flirty with a female client when he has a fiancée .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> Personal trainer hugging and kissing been really flirty with a female client when he has a fiancée .


 That's not strange that's the norm


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

People videoing self in gym.....usually females


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

Seeing a female on instagram with pure clear skin and ton of make up on...then seeing them in the gym looking like a dead rat...


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> That's not strange that's the norm


 Had a feeling someone would say this lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> People videoing self in gym.....usually females


 Need content for their fitness instagram accounts... joined gym 3 months ago and now hashtagging every picture #girlswithmuscles #girlswhopowerlift but look like an average chick in a snapback


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm surprised I have posted on this thread before. I live in China and you think those are wired, you should come here. I'm on an expat group here and everyone has the same experience. No one has any clue about gym etiquette here. Its not uncommon to:

Exercise in suit and leather shoes

Woman were high heals and short skirts on treadmill. Just taking selfies.

men actively do Beyonce style dancing in front of mirrors.

you lift two plates either side you get photographed

They have signs for no smoking in the gym. Many go outside for a smoke between sets

No one and I mean no one ever replaces dumbells back in the rack or wipes the machine down after use.

Trainers have zero clue and zero training.

playing music out loud on your phone is fine.

Bringing your kids/parents/Grama's in while you work out

Blatantly photographing foreigners and someone standing in the photo is not seen as rude.

Wearing a t-shirts that says 'smack my bitch up" is OK because they can't read English

As no shortage on people 6 or 7 lifeguards in the pool is standard. Today only me in the pool

...ah you think I'm joking ...


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys wearing vests that wouldn't fit a 4 year old kid


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm surprised I have posted on this thread before. I live in China and you think those are wired, you should come here. I'm on an expat group here and everyone has the same experience. No one has any clue about gym etiquette here. Its not uncommon to:
> 
> Exercise in suit and leather shoes
> 
> ...


 What the hell do they do with all the photos they take?

Had a Chinese lad ask me to take a picture of him at a football ground last season. I obliged, then it became apparent he wanted a sefie together... obliged. Then he wanted me to pose for a pic on my own... so odd, what's he going to do with a picture of me? (other than wank)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Seen this guy put his Dumbbells on this metal frame thing a couple of times.. Strange


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Guys wearing vests that wouldn't fit a 4 year old kid


 Because they're too big for a 4 year old and are made to fit a man. Come on lad, think on.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

2004mark said:


> What the hell do they do with all the photos they take?
> 
> Had a Chinese lad ask me to take a picture of him at a football ground last season. I obliged, then it became apparent he wanted a sefie together... obliged. Then he wanted me to pose for a pic on my own... so odd, what's he going to do with a picture of me? (other than wank)


 Got knows, everything is photographed here.


----------

